# Cleaning the inside of the filler cap



## Simon2 (8 mo ago)

Does anyone have any thoughts on how to clean the inside of the filler cap? Mine is coated in what appears to be black oily film. No doubt from spilt petrol. ~I have wiped it out with paper towels but I would like to use the right cleaning fluid to clean it properly.
Many Thanks


----------



## TTS OAP (9 mo ago)

A strongish solution of apc and a detailing brush will do the job. Bilt Hamber Surfex HD is one of the most effective all purpose cleaners and if you buy 5l, it is also one of the cheapest. Koch Chemie Greenstar is also very good. APC’s can be diluted anywhere from 1:1 to 1:20 or more and can be used to clean anything from engine bays to tyres to interiors and leather. 

Spray into the recess, agitate with a brush and rinse thoroughly, if it’s really mucky you may need to repeat and remember that everything you wash out is going to be running down your wing so be sure to rinse that thoroughly too. Dry up with a microfibre stuffed into the filler, compressed air is useful to get remaining water out of the nooks if you have it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Remove the petrol cap make sure you fill the filler hole with a rag to stop any crap getting in to the tank. Use a good degreaser and a paint brush to remove the gunk and old fuel then wipe clean with a cloth, you might need to repeat a few times until it is fully clean


----------



## Simon2 (8 mo ago)

Many thanks to both for the advice.


----------



## RAB (Jul 3, 2020)

I use this Autobrite Jaffa clean. It does a good job and on all covers under the bonnet and inner doors.









Autobrite Jaffa Clean | Halfords UK


Shop the latest Autobrite Jaffa Clean at Halfords UK




www.halfords.com


----------



## Simon2 (8 mo ago)

Got this. Bilt Hamber Surfex HD. Worked brilliantly. Thanks all


----------

